# Amul's comedy ads. { Part V}



## Rockstar11 (Jan 27, 2008)

Amul butter places ads on various current affairs and film with great sense of humor.
Here are some and guess which ads are related to which film or news. { Part V}*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/892/rockstarlf5.jpg
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/83/rockstar11ij8.jpg

Enjoy guys... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif

{ Part I } *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74735
{ Part II } *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74899
{ Part III } *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=683600#post683600
{ Part IV }*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=686172#post686172


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 27, 2008)

Nano ya na mano


----------



## Garbage (Jan 27, 2008)

nice !!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks for the reply guys


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 27, 2008)

This thread rocks.
Rofl


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 29, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Nano ya na mano



Nano ya na maano!


----------

